# Parts to check for increased towing Capacity on 3.8l 2009-2010



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

So I went to mopar.com and did a little research and seem to conclude so far for the 3.8l SE Tow Vs Non Tow is that: 
- Radiator is the same for all engines (as others have speculated but only for 2011+)
- Oil Cooler Exists and is the same for tow
- Tranny cooler is in place and is the same tow
- Springs, Bump Stop and Shocks need to be upgraded (~$1000 for OEM Chrysler/VW parts
- Hitch needs to be installed (Non OEM exceeds for Class III vs Class II)
- 7 Pin wiring adapter needs to be installed (for electric brakes if you need them)

I picked a 2010 Chrylser Town and Country, 3.8L and 62TE Transmission since these are a little higher spec'd than the caravan, I see nothing for specifying heavy duty tow package, etc.

This drivetrain by logical assumption (but could be wrong) should be the same as my 2010 3.8L SE Routan.

Under the 3.8l engine you can not pick a radiator, only under the transmission can you pick it (62TE) which looks to be a combo trans cooler and engine radiator

And the only parts are these for the Transmission:
Cooler, Condenser and Trans Cooler Part # 04677782AA $312
Oil Cooler Pressure and Return Part # 05005203AC $53.20

For the oil cooler I could see all these parts for the Engine:
BOLT AND WASHER, Hex Head Part # 06101452 $3.50
BOLT, Hex Flange Head Part # 06105062AA $2.45
CONNECTOR, Oil Filter Part # 53007563AB $8.85
FITTING, Engine Oil Cooler Part # 04387822 $16.95
COOLER, Engine Oil Part # 04694338AC $143.00
HOSE AND TUBE, Heater Return Part # 04677586AH $108.00
HOSE, Oil Cooler Outlet Part # 04677584AB $16.25
SEAL, Engine Oil Cooler Part # 05093807AA $9.60
TUBE, Water Inlet Part # 04781537AC $55.10

And for towing option really only had these parts plus various non critical bits.
Tow:
Trailer Tow Wiring Harness 7 Way Part # 82210857AC $118.00
Hitch Receiver Part # 82213168AC 3,800-lb tow rating with weight distributing equipment; otherwise 2,000-lb tow rating; 2" opening $365.00

Volkswagon says this:
Vehicles factory-built with PR-1M5 are suitable for Class II towing capacity (up to 3500lbs). Vehicles built without PR-1M5 are only suitable for Class I towing capacity (up to 2000lbs). Vehicles without PR-1M5 cannot be retrofited with the equipment necessary to increase the towing capacity from Class I to Class II. Always consult the vehicle's onwers manual with regard.

My Generic Chrysler Service manual for my car says this:
An engine oil cooler is used on 3.3/3.8L engines (Heavy Duty Cooling Only). The cooler is a coolant-to-oil type and mounted between the oil filter and engine block.
OPERATION
Engine oil travels from the oil filter and into the oil cooler. Engine oil then exits the cooler into the main gallery. Engine coolant flows into the cooler from the heater return tube and exits into the water pump inlet.

So question is to look under the car at the oil filter and see if the oil cooler is there, next step is to really check part numbers to see if another radiator exists for a 3.8l engine or not VW/Mopar.

Shocks are the last thing which should be easy to source. 

7B0513031B is the VW part number and they are $305 a piece.

Any recommendations?

I see this on Jim Ellis VW parts list, so looks like Bumper Stop, coil spring and Shock Absorber for the trifecta if you have the 1M5 Preperation:
Suspension:
7B0512131A Bumper Stop (Non tow Part is 7B0412303)
7B0511115Q Coil Spring
7B0513031B Shock Absorber (Non tow part is 7B0513031E) Mopar 04721690AE & 04721691AE & 04721692AC & 04766455AC look to be the heavy duty

I can't see what else would prevent this car for more weight.

I firmly believe this no retrofit thing is VW just being lazy and not wanting to deal with people upgrading after the fact and safety concerns.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I took a peek, I can see that an oil cooler is not installed on my car with the 3.8.

Tranny cooler is.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks like chrysler does offer a Cooler Kit for the engine.

http://www.factorychryslerparts.com...gine-Cooling-Engine-Oil/4583479/82210701.html

Part No. 82210701

Engine oil cooler kit - All Manual Transmission and CVT vehicle built after November 2009 ( without external CVT cooler) CVT= Automatic transmission.










$122, not sure if it fits, have to study the parts closer.

The cooler no problem I think, the hoses on the other hand.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

A CVT is an automatic, but not all automatics are CVTs. Our vans do not have continuous variable transmissions. We have 6-speed transmissions.


----------

